# Onychomycosis



## DreamyInToronto (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello my friends on Dimensions!

I thought I would come here to see if anyone has any knowledge about or experience with onychomycosis (toe nail fungus) and would be willing to share.

One of my best friends is 38, about 270 pounds and was diagnosed years ago with dishydrotic eczema (blistering eczema) on her feet, that despite treatment with steroid creams and even a dose of oral steroids once, never resolved.

She finally got frustrated and went to see a new doctor who told her she had actually been misdiagnosed and it wasnt eczema, but rather vesicular athletes foot which is untreated/improperly treated athletes foot that goes on to blister as it gets into more layers of the skin. As such, the doctor sent away toenail clippings and she also has onychomycosis which is the fancy name for toenail fungus.

After some liver tests her doctor prescribed her with oral Lamisil (terbanifine) 250 mg once a day for 12 weeks and she started this on Monday, she goes back in two weeks for more liver function tests to make sure the medication is not affecting her liver.

Has anyone had this before and taken Lamisil? Did you have improvement? My friend has been surfing the web and getting herself all worked up about it and any advice/help you could provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much!

Dreamy


----------



## MLadyJ (Aug 18, 2012)

Unfortunatly I have had experience with toenail fungus, I had white streaks on both of my large toenails as well as 1 middle toe on my left foot. I was put on lamasil (oral) for about a year..with no results. My Dr prescribed a paint on liquid (Penlac) that you apply daily like nail polish and remove w/ nail polish remover on the 7th day and then start all over again. This totally cleared up the small toenail but didn't help the other 2. My Dr. said this will be something I'd have to live with..It wouldn't hurt me ..it was just ugly to look at.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi MLadyJ thanks so much for sharing.

Did you have any adverse side effects while you were on the Lamisil for a year?

My friend reports headaches and a bad taste in her mouth but she is going to continue with the tablets. Her next liver blood tests is one week from this coming Monday (August 20th).

I read that Tea Tree Oil can help fungus so I went to the health food store last night after work and picked up Tea Tree Oil that dispenses in a paint on brush similar to nail polish. I am seeing her tomorrow so I will give it to her then.

MLadyJ, how long were you on the Penlac for?

My friend thinks she got the fungus because she's been going for pedicures at the mani/pedi places they have all over town. Do you know how you got your fungus MLadyJ?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 18, 2012)

I have had onychomycosis for years. I asked my podiatrist if there was any way to treat it. He said there was an oral medication, but it wasn't very effective in most cases. He didn't name any names, but I suspect he meant Lamisil. I figure, as long as it doesn't hurt, I can live with ugly toenails (and mine are _seriously_ ugly ).


----------



## minerva (Aug 22, 2012)

> I have had onychomycosis for years. I asked my podiatrist if there was any way to treat it. He said there was an oral medication, but it wasn't very effective in most cases. He didn't name any names, but I suspect he meant Lamisil. I figure, as long as it doesn't hurt, I can live with ugly toenails (and mine are seriously ugly ).



Yeah, my dad has this and already takes cholesterol medication, so the potential liver effects coupled with the likelihood that it will be ineffective means he still has ugly toes, too. 

However, I have recently seen ads for some sort of specialty laser treatment some local podiatrist offers. No idea how effective or ineffective, but it is out there as an option and might be worth some investigation by your friend, *Dreamy*!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 23, 2012)

My Mother got it when she had chemotherapy for cancer yeeears back. It went untreated for so long that her toenails are permanently deformed but they are now free of fungus. Her heavy antibiotics got it all out. But the deformity makes her very self conscious and it is very difficult to fix her nails when they grow.


----------



## bigisland (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi all I had this problem for a number of years. The only thing that helped and in fact seems to have eliminated it is putting olive oil on my feet every day.


----------

